# Whirlpool oven timer



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

I replaced both top and bottom broiler elements on a Whirlpool oven model: WGE32300 and now the timer has stopped working. The timer flashes constantly at 12:00 and I cannot re-set it. The timer emitted a tone when setting the clock or timer now neither of them work ,there is no evidence of a power surge as far as I could tell. The oven is 10 years old the elements burned days apart from each other and there is no wiring diagram to perform an indepth analysis of the system. My question is: Can the broiler elements on this particular model produce the surge to affect the timer.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

I don't see a power surge causing a problem, they are just a very basic heating element.

About 2 years ago I had a 12 year old Kenmore, no heat or anything in the oven. Since this was an older stove, we decided to replace it. After we looked at new ones, it was going to cost about 2500.00+ since it is in an island and a down draft model.

We called Sears, they sent a guy out, turned out to be the control panel went south (dead). At $400.00+, it was cheaper to replace the MOB/Control Board than a new stove.

The repair mans advice was, since this was a older range, quit using the
"clean setting" The high heat will destroy the board.

Just wanted to pass it along.

BG


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Thanks BG

I did some research on this particular model and it has been de-listed. There are no aftermarket suppliers that carry the clock console. To replace the clock console the cost will exceed it's value and it won't be worth it. Since the clock is not affecting anything I left it the way it is.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Understand. 

BG


----------

